# Cómo puedo encender un motor 220v con 110v?



## garritsen (Abr 8, 2016)

Tengo un motor que extrage de un aire acondicionado y me gusto para hacer un  cepillo de banco porque tiene el eje largo por ambos lados, pero el inconveniente es que trabaja a 220v y mi casa hay solo 110v. Es posible eponerlo en marcha?. Pensaba en fabricar un transformador de 110v a 220v o hay otra manera? ...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 8, 2016)

Pues aparte de un auto transformador poco se me ocurre. Rebobinarlo...
¿De que tipo es?


----------



## garritsen (Abr 8, 2016)

No tengo idea pero creo que es monofasico (no entiendo mucho de motores )


----------



## naxito (Abr 8, 2016)

garritsen dijo:


> Tengo un motor que extrage de un aire acondicionado y me gusto para hacer un  cepillo de banco porque tiene el eje largo por ambos lados, pero el inconveniente es que trabaja a 220v y mi casa hay solo 110v. Es posible eponerlo en marcha?. Pensaba en fabricar un transformador de 110v a 220v o hay otra manera? ...


De que puedes, puedes pero te va andar a la mitad de su velocidad y la mitad de su fuerza, ya las bobinas del campo estan diseñados para soportar los 220v y para un autotransformador tienes que ver la corriente de trabajo mas la partida que siempre consume un poco mas que la corriente de trabajo y ahi podrias calcular el autotransformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2016)

Es un motor de apenas 1/3 de hp , probalo a 110 Vac cableándolo para*H*según figura la foto y el capacitor en vez de 7,5 , ponele uno de 10 o 12 uF 

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 9, 2016)

En esa configuración debería andar como si estuviera en *L* en 220 Vac


----------



## garritsen (Abr 12, 2016)

5Lo conecte con un capacitor de 35uf y anda bien, gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 12, 2016)

Hola, recuerda que en éste tipo de motor a inducción, el par tiende a aumentar cuando disminuye la tensión de alimentación, ya que la velocidad del mismo tiende a mantenerse, a cambio de un mayor consumo. Por lo tanto la corriente nominal, puede ser superior, si lo sometes a la carga que es capaz de manejar.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 13, 2016)

¿Como va a aumentar el par si baja la tensión y se mantiene la velocidad? Sería al milagro de la multiplicación de los vatios y amperios....

Si bajas la tensión baja el par estrepitosamente y bajan las revoluciones porque aumenta el deslizamiento. Y si, se calienta mucho.


----------

